# My new kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Introducing Alfie my Tiffanie kitten, collecting him on Thursday and sooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

How gorgeous is he!!!!!  How old is he?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,lovely colours,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG hes gorgeous, stunning colour I'm so jealous


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou  He's nearly 15 weeks


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

He is a darling  such a cute baby


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

He's very lush, but whats a tiffanie cat is it a pedigree? xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yes it was originally a cross between a persian and a burmese, it is now recognised as its own breed


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

what a pretty face...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow waht a lovly cat 
nice big eyes it has


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

how sweet


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ooops i meant to say chinchilla persian cross burmese!! Thankyou guys


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning puss, you lucky person you!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW he is *B**eautiful * will you be breeding him ?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

A lovely little furball


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou 

No i wont be breeding him, he's going to be just a pet. Both his parents are grand champions though, im sooooooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Here he is settling in very fast!!! Already been fast asleep upside down on top of me!

YouTube - Tiffanie Kitten


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Alfie is beautiful and hasn't he got the most gorgeous colouring   Loved the video of him playing


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

so sweet


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I love that video  i think theres nothing more satisfying than watching kittens play 

Beautiful kitty x


----------



## gizmo (May 20, 2008)

awww what a cutie bless bet u so proud


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Love him!! All chunky and huggable.

Congrats on your lovely new addition!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW he's so beautiful. I also have a tiffanie Ashputtel YaMuun.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> WOW he's so beautiful. I also have a tiffanie Ashputtel YaMuun.
> 
> View attachment 5139


Oh he looks lovely do you have anymore pics? Im new to the breed, he's such a sweetheart, he's being soooo good with Betula, shes really starting to come round to the idea he's staying... she is trying to reframe from playing with him but cant help herself sometimes


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi i've no put any new pics on lately. i put them on tiffanie breed pics. i also have an asian tortie girl.

Yamuun loves to climb on to the top of book case and weave in & out of things, try & sit on keyboard while trying to type. yamuun is very vocal. he loves to wake me up by trying to lift my eye lids. 

enjoy the breed you'll hours of fun with alfie


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

More piccies


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

He's even better looking now and I didn't think that was possible    And Betula is lovely as well


----------

